#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Malaysia Forum >  >  Genuine Sri Lankan restaurant

## Happy Dave

I will be in KL for a couple of days staying at the Swiss Garden Hotel. Does anyone know of a good Sri Lankan restaurant  in the city.

----------


## nidhogg

> I will be in KL for a couple of days staying at the Swiss Garden Hotel. Does anyone know of a good Sri Lankan restaurant  in the city.


type: KL restaurant "sri lankan" into google.  You will get several hits.

----------


## Happy Dave

> Originally Posted by Happy Dave
> 
> 
> I will be in KL for a couple of days staying at the Swiss Garden Hotel. Does anyone know of a good Sri Lankan restaurant  in the city.
> 
> 
> type: KL restaurant "sri lankan" into google.  You will get several hits.


Thanks mate , i have done this , but due to some 'not so good' reviews, i was wondering if anybody could recommend one, thought maybe a resident ex-pat stc.

----------


## Cold Pizza

> I will be in KL for a couple of days staying at the Swiss Garden Hotel. Does anyone know of a good Sri Lankan restaurant  in the city.


I don't but someone here on the board probably will.


We could wait for....Panama Hat to tell us.

 :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:

----------


## Happy Dave

> Originally Posted by Happy Dave
> 
> 
> I will be in KL for a couple of days staying at the Swiss Garden Hotel. Does anyone know of a good Sri Lankan restaurant  in the city.
> 
> 
> I don't but someone here on the board probably will.
> 
> 
> We could wait for....Panama Hat to tell us.


Just have to keep my eyes open here. I have until 15th July., so no rush !  Thanks.
Thing is, i lived in Sri Lanka for 3 years and miss their curry, its different to Indian.

----------


## hallelujah

> Originally Posted by Cold Pizza
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Happy Dave
> ...


Restoran Yarl in Bickfields, which I've been to, or A Li Yaa in Damansara, which I haven't.

I know you're looking for Sri Lankan, but if you have time on your hands, take a taxi to Air Panas 
and get a banana leaf from the Indian stall opposite the girl's school. They only do them on Fridays, 
but they're the best in KL for me.

----------

